# Furacão Michael



## luismeteo3 (7 Out 2018 às 18:58)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Out 2018 às 19:12)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Out 2018 às 21:35)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Out 2018 às 21:53)

@Cyclonebiskit
27m27 minutes ago

*Flooding across Central America associated with #Michael and the #CentralAmericanGyre has killed at least 5 people: 3 in #Nicaragua, 1 in #Honduras, and 1 in #ElSalvador.*


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Out 2018 às 22:03)

*...AIRCRAFT FINDS MICHAEL STRONGER... ...HEAVY RAINS EXPECTED OVER WESTERN CUBA TONIGHT AND MONDAY... ...THREAT TO THE NORTHEASTERN U.S. GULF COAST INCREASING...*
4:00 PM CDT Sun Oct 7
Location: 19.2°N 85.5°W
Moving: NNE at 3 mph
Min pressure: 999 mb
Max sustained: 50 mph


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Out 2018 às 11:19)

*5AM NHC UPDATE: 

A HURRICANE WARNING IS IN EFFECT FOR THE WESTERN PART OF CUBA. HURRICANE WATCHES ARE UP FROM FL/AL BORDER DOWN TO SUWANNEE RIVER, FL

WINDS ARE NOW UP TO 70MPH, PRESSURE 983MB

NHC IS FORECASTING MICHAEL TO BECOME A CATEGORY 3 HURRICANE BEFORE LANDFALL. *
*



*


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Out 2018 às 11:26)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Out 2018 às 11:30)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Out 2018 às 11:38)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Out 2018 às 12:02)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Out 2018 às 13:46)




----------



## Aristocrata (8 Out 2018 às 16:02)

Está previsto atingir o EUA como "Major".


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Out 2018 às 17:03)

Eu peço aos moderadores que alterem o título para Furacão Michael. Obrigado!


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Out 2018 às 17:13)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Out 2018 às 17:36)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Out 2018 às 18:55)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Out 2018 às 18:56)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Out 2018 às 19:03)

*6 mortos nas Honduras... *


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Out 2018 às 20:00)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Out 2018 às 20:07)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Out 2018 às 23:00)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Out 2018 às 08:43)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Out 2018 às 11:00)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Out 2018 às 11:14)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Out 2018 às 12:50)

ZCZC MIATCPAT4 ALL
TTAA00 KNHC DDHHMM

BULLETIN
Hurricane Michael Intermediate Advisory Number 11A
NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL AL142018
700 AM CDT Tue Oct 09 2018

...MICHAEL STRENGTHENING WHILE MOVING NORTH-NORTHWESTWARD OVER THE
SOUTHEASTERN GULF OF MEXICO...
...LIFE-THREATENING STORM SURGE...HURRICANE FORCE WINDS...AND HEAVY
RAINFALL EXPECTED ALONG THE NORTHEASTERN GULF COAST...

SUMMARY OF 700 AM CDT...1200 UTC...INFORMATION
----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...24.5N 86.1W
ABOUT 395 MI...635 KM S OF PANAMA CITY FLORIDA
ABOUT 365 MI...590 KM S OF APALACHICOLA FLORIDA
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...100 MPH...155 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...NNW OR 345 DEGREES AT 12 MPH...19 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...968 MB...28.58 INCHES


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Out 2018 às 13:48)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Out 2018 às 14:04)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Out 2018 às 14:28)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Out 2018 às 14:31)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Out 2018 às 15:08)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Out 2018 às 15:47)

*Michael:*

10:00 AM CDT Tue Oct 9
Location: 25.0°N 86.2°W
Moving: N at 12 mph
Min pressure: 965 mb
Max sustained: 110 mph

FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS

INIT 09/1500Z 25.0N 86.2W 95 KT 110 MPH
12H 10/0000Z 26.7N 86.5W 105 KT 120 MPH
24H 10/1200Z 28.8N 86.3W 110 KT 125 MPH
36H 11/0000Z 30.8N 85.1W 75 KT 85 MPH...INLAND
48H 11/1200Z 33.0N 82.5W 45 KT 50 MPH...INLAND
72H 12/1200Z 37.5N 74.0W 50 KT 60 MPH...POST-TROP/EXTRATROP
96H 13/1200Z 44.0N 56.0W 60 KT 70 MPH...POST-TROP/EXTRATROP
120H 14/1200Z 50.0N 38.0W 55 KT 65 MPH...POST-TROP/EXTRATROP

$$
Forecaster Brown


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Out 2018 às 15:55)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Out 2018 às 16:01)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Out 2018 às 16:19)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Out 2018 às 16:20)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Out 2018 às 18:50)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Out 2018 às 20:05)

*Hurricane MICHAEL*
As of 18:00 UTC Oct 09, 2018:

Location: 25.5°N 86.4°W
*Maximum Winds: 105 kt Gusts: N/A
Minimum Central Pressure: 960 mb*
Environmental Pressure: 1006 mb
Radius of Circulation: 210 NM
Radius of Maximum Wind: 15 NM


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Out 2018 às 21:02)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Out 2018 às 21:58)

*MICHAEL STRENGTHENS TO A MAJOR HURRICANE... ...LIFE-THREATENING STORM SURGE...HURRICANE FORCE WINDS...AND HEAVY RAINFALL EXPECTED ALONG THE NORTHEASTERN GULF COAST...*
4:00 PM CDT Tue Oct 9
Location: 26.0°N 86.4°W
Moving: N at 12 mph
Min pressure: 957 mb
Max sustained: 120 mph


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Out 2018 às 22:02)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Out 2018 às 22:04)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Out 2018 às 22:16)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Out 2018 às 22:27)

As of 0400 PM CDT Tue Oct 09 (Advisory # 13)
*Saffir-Simpson Wind Scale: Category 3
Maximum Sustained Winds: 105 knots; 120 mph
Minimum Central Pressure: 957 mb
Located at: 26.0N 86.4W
Movement: north at 10 knots; 12 mph*


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2018 às 08:15)

Hurricane MICHAEL (click for details)
*As of 0100 AM CDT Wed Oct 10 (Advisory # 14A)
Saffir-Simpson Wind Scale: Category 4
Maximum Sustained Winds: 115 knots; 130 mph
Minimum Central Pressure: 945 mb
Located at: 27.7N 86.6W
Movement: north at 10 knots; 12 mph*


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2018 às 08:21)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2018 às 08:45)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2018 às 09:30)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2018 às 09:55)

*Reports from an Air Force Reserve Hurricane Hunter aircraft indicate
that maximum sustained winds have increased to near 140 mph (220
km/h) with higher gusts. Michael is an extremely dangerous category
4 hurricane on the Saffir-Simpson Hurricane Wind Scale. Some
additional strengthening is possible before landfall. After
landfall, Michael should weaken as it crosses the southeastern
United States. 

NHC 5 AM EST Update: Up to 140 mph and down to 943 mbar at the new advisory. Good morning Panhandle, watch out.*


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2018 às 10:46)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2018 às 10:58)

*...5 AM CDT POSITION UPDATE... ...RAINBANDS OF MICHAEL SPREADING ACROSS THE FLORIDA PANHANDLE...
5:00 AM CDT Wed Oct 10
Location: 28.6°N 86.4°W
Moving: N at 13 mph
Min pressure: 937 mb
Max sustained: 140 mph*


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2018 às 11:10)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2018 às 11:29)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2018 às 12:06)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2018 às 12:12)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2018 às 12:44)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2018 às 13:09)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2018 às 13:13)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2018 às 13:20)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2018 às 13:57)

9am EST Update is out.
000
WTNT64 KNHC 101252
TCUAT4

Hurricane Michael Tropical Cyclone Update
NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL AL142018
800 AM CDT Wed Oct 10 2018

...8 AM CDT POSITION UPDATE...
...WATER LEVELS QUICKLY RISING AND WINDS INCREASING ALONG THE
FLORIDA PANHANDLE AS POTENTIALLY CATASTROPHIC MICHAEL APPROACHES...

A National Ocean Service station at Apalachicola recently reported
a sustained wind of 40 mph (65 km/h) and a wind gust of 53 mph (85
km/h).

SUMMARY OF 800 AM CDT...1300 UTC...INFORMATION
-----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...29.1N 86.2W
ABOUT 80 MI...130 KM SSW OF PANAMA CITY FLORIDA
ABOUT 85 MI...135 KM WSW OF APALACHICOLA FLORIDA
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...145 MPH...230 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...N OR 10 DEGREES AT 13 MPH...20 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...933 MB...27.55 INCHES

$$
Forecaster Brennan


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2018 às 14:26)




----------



## criz0r (10 Out 2018 às 14:26)

Há quem não esteja mínimamente preocupado..


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2018 às 14:31)

criz0r disse:


> Há quem não esteja mínimamente preocupado..


*Parece que já é Cat 5! Encontrada pressão de 926.8mb na última passagem!





*


----------



## criz0r (10 Out 2018 às 14:49)

Ventos médios já muito perto dos 100km/h nesta Estação Amadora em Port. St Joe,

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=KFLPORTS128#history

Impressionante a rapidez com que se intensificou, a extensão do campo de ventos é enorme:


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2018 às 14:53)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2018 às 15:01)

É simplesmente impressionante!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (10 Out 2018 às 15:23)

Situação potencialmente perigosa, que ao contrário do Florence não deu assim tanto tempo ás autoridades para fazer evacuações , e sensibilizar as populações para a extrema perigosidade do evento! 
Impressionante a velocidade com que esta tempestade evoluiu , para um Major Cat. 4


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2018 às 15:47)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2018 às 15:51)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2018 às 15:53)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2018 às 15:55)

000
WTNT34 KNHC 101450
TCPAT4

BULLETIN
Hurricane Michael Advisory Number 16
NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL AL142018

*1000 AM CDT Wed Oct 10 2018

...CORE OF EXTREMELY DANGEROUS HURRICANE MICHAEL CLOSING IN ON THE
COAST OF THE FLORIDA PANHANDLE...
...LIFE-THREATENING STORM SURGE...HURRICANE FORCE WINDS...AND HEAVY
RAINFALL IMMINENT...

SUMMARY OF 1000 AM CDT...1500 UTC...INFORMATION
-----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...29.4N 86.0W
ABOUT 60 MI...95 KM SSW OF PANAMA CITY FLORIDA
ABOUT 65 MI...100 KM WSW OF APALACHICOLA FLORIDA
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...145 MPH...230 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...NNE OR 15 DEGREES AT 14 MPH...22 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...928 MB...27.41 INCHES*


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2018 às 16:02)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2018 às 16:07)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2018 às 16:22)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2018 às 16:24)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


*ATINGIDA A CATEGORIA 5 MESMO ANTES DO LANDFALL!!!*


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2018 às 16:26)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2018 às 16:28)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2018 às 16:32)

*Hurricane Michael RSS Feed icon Buoys | Grids | Storm Archive
...MICHAEL STILL STRENGTHENING AS THE EYE NEARS THE COAST OF THE FLORIDA PANHANDLE...
10:30 AM CDT Wed Oct 10
Location: 29.5°N 85.9°W
Moving: NNE at 14 mph
Min pressure: 923 mb
Max sustained: 150 mph*


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2018 às 16:34)

*




*
*



*


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2018 às 16:38)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2018 às 16:41)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2018 às 16:49)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2018 às 16:57)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2018 às 17:02)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2018 às 17:13)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2018 às 17:18)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2018 às 17:29)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2018 às 17:30)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2018 às 17:36)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2018 às 17:38)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2018 às 17:44)

https://www.pscp.tv/w/1mnxeopjyNWGX


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2018 às 17:51)




----------



## Thomar (10 Out 2018 às 17:53)

luismeteo3 disse:


> https://www.pscp.tv/w/1mnxeopjyNWGX


Estive a ver um bocadinho em directo e já vi pedaços de revestimentos dos telhados a voar!


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2018 às 17:58)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2018 às 18:01)

*12:00 PM CDT Wed Oct 10
Location: 29.9°N 85.7°W
Moving: NNE at 14 mph
Min pressure: 919 mb
Max sustained: 150 mph*


----------



## WHORTAS (10 Out 2018 às 18:02)

CNN está live desde Panamá city


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2018 às 18:07)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2018 às 18:13)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2018 às 18:15)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2018 às 18:20)

*LANDFALL*


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2018 às 18:24)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2018 às 18:26)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *LANDFALL*


----------



## Orion (10 Out 2018 às 18:33)

Boia/estação em Panama City  https://tidesandcurrents.noaa.gov/stationhome.html?id=8729108&units=metric


----------



## Orion (10 Out 2018 às 18:37)

Rajadas de >207 qph nesta estação  https://www.wrh.noaa.gov/mesowest/timeseries.php?sid=KPAM&num=72&banner=gmap&raw=0&w=325


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2018 às 18:37)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2018 às 18:39)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2018 às 18:40)

1:00 PM CDT Wed Oct 10
Location: 30.0°N 85.5°W
Moving: NNE at 14 mph
Min pressure: *919 mb*
Max sustained: *155 mph*


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2018 às 18:46)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2018 às 18:51)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2018 às 19:00)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2018 às 19:02)




----------



## Orion (10 Out 2018 às 19:05)

155 mph/135 nós é no limite superior da cat. 4, faltando só 3 mph/2 nós para cat. 5.

No terreno nenhuma diferença há.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2018 às 19:37)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2018 às 19:40)




----------



## criz0r (10 Out 2018 às 19:40)

CNN agora, impressionante a velocidade média do vento. Nem sei como é que o Jornalista se mantém em pé.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2018 às 19:43)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2018 às 19:47)

O que nos espera...


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2018 às 20:05)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2018 às 20:09)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2018 às 20:20)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2018 às 20:38)

O olho do furacão!


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2018 às 20:51)

Impressionante a força do furacão já completamente em terra!

*SUMMARY OF 200 PM CDT...1900 UTC...INFORMATION
-----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...30.4N 85.3W
ABOUT 30 MI...45 KM ENE OF PANAMA CITY FLORIDA
ABOUT 60 MI...95 KM W OF TALLAHASSEE FLORIDA
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...150 MPH...240 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...NNE OR 25 DEGREES AT 15 MPH...24 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...922 MB...27.22 INCHES*


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2018 às 20:58)

*SUMMARY OF 300 PM CDT...2000 UTC...INFORMATION
-----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...30.6N 85.2W
ABOUT 10 MI...20 KM S OF MARIANNA FLORIDA
ABOUT 55 MI...90 KM WNW OF TALLAHASSEE FLORIDA
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...140 MPH...220 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...NNE OR 25 DEGREES AT 15 MPH...24 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...927 MB...27.37 INCHES

Mantêm a categoria 4!*


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2018 às 21:15)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2018 às 00:12)

*Furacão Categoria 2*

7:00 PM EDT Wed Oct 10
Location: 31.1°N 84.9°W
Moving: NNE at 13 mph
Min pressure: 950 mb
Max sustained: 100 mph


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2018 às 00:22)

Um morto confirmado...


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2018 às 00:28)

A partir do min 28 é a loucura total!


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2018 às 00:32)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2018 às 14:19)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2018 às 14:21)

As Carolinas tão massacradas foram com inundações extremas pelo Florence, vão  receber bastante precipitação pelo Michael...


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2018 às 14:24)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2018 às 14:32)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2018 às 14:34)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2018 às 14:35)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2018 às 14:37)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2018 às 15:28)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2018 às 15:33)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2018 às 15:41)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2018 às 15:53)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2018 às 16:40)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2018 às 17:01)




----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (11 Out 2018 às 17:10)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



Devastação impressionante


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2018 às 17:33)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Devastação impressionante


Este vídeo é impressionante, passa pela base aérea militar de Tyndall. Estes edifícios são construídos para resistir a tudo e mais umas botas e ficaram todos estraçalhados... destruição total! Até agora só foram encontrados 2 mortos mas acredito que se encontrem mais.


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2018 às 17:37)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2018 às 17:56)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2018 às 18:14)

*No words...*


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2018 às 18:35)




----------



## Cinza (11 Out 2018 às 18:41)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



Esta destruição que o Michael está a provocar faz-me lembrar as imagens do ano passado em St. Martin aquando da Irma. Tanta destruição .


----------



## Cinza (11 Out 2018 às 18:57)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Este vídeo é impressionante, passa pela base aérea militar de Tyndall. Estes edifícios são construídos para resistir a tudo e mais umas botas e ficaram todos estraçalhados... destruição total! Até agora só foram encontrados 2 mortos mas acredito que se encontrem mais.



O mais certo é encontrarem-se mais mortos, até porque, tenho a sensação (posso estar enganada) de que o Michael ao contrario do Florence não foi tão divulgado quanto ao perigo e força de que poderia ter, e também parece-me que não deu tanto tempo para uma evacuação em grande escala.


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2018 às 19:36)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2018 às 19:38)

Cinza disse:


> O mais certo é encontrarem-se mais mortos, até porque, tenho a sensação (posso estar enganada) de que o Michael ao contrario do Florence não foi tão divulgado quanto ao perigo e força de que poderia ter, e também parece-me que não deu tanto tempo para uma evacuação em grande escala.


Sim tens razão. Ele formou-se e em poucos dias estava a fazer landfall...


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2018 às 19:47)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2018 às 19:48)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2018 às 22:06)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2018 às 22:13)

Dr. Rick Knabb
✔
@DrRickKnabb
*Sadly, we now have 6 confirmed fatalities due to #Michael, all inland.* 4 in Gadsden County, FL (NW of Tallahassee), one in Seminole County in SW Georgia, and one north of Charlotte in Iredell County, NC. Most known to be due to wind knocking down trees or structures onto victims.


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Out 2018 às 22:16)

Os tweets não me aparecem, apenas a mensagem "Loading tweet"


----------



## MSantos (11 Out 2018 às 22:17)

Aristocrata disse:


> Os tweets não me aparecem, apenas a mensagem "Loading tweet"



A mim aparecem-me!


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2018 às 22:19)

Aristocrata disse:


> Os tweets não me aparecem, apenas a mensagem "Loading tweet"


Porque será? E se carregares no link?


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2018 às 22:22)

*Tropical Storm Michael
5:00 PM EDT Thu Oct 11 2018
Location: 36.1°N 78.8°W
Moving: NE at 24 mph
Min pressure: 990 mb
Max sustained: 50 mph*


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Out 2018 às 22:22)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Porque será? E se carregares no link?


Habitual era carregar automaticamente a visualização do tweet, e desde ontem não me carregam os teus tweets. Podia ser dos links.
Vou ver se  percebo o que se passa.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (11 Out 2018 às 22:27)

Tem me acontecido e o mesmo e não sei se não tem a haver com o número de tweets na mesma página. Mas nesta estou a ver bem. 
Seja colo for basta carregar em cima q já abre


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2018 às 22:28)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2018 às 22:31)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2018 às 22:39)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2018 às 22:58)




----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2018 às 09:30)

BULLETIN
Tropical Storm Michael Intermediate Advisory Number 22A
NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL AL142018
200 AM EDT Fri Oct 12 2018

*...MICHAEL STRENGTHENING WHILE TRANSITIONING TO A POST-TROPICAL
STORM...
...DAMAGING WINDS AND LIFE-THREATENING FLASH FLOODING STILL
OCCURRING OVER PORTIONS OF NORTH CAROLINA AND THE SOUTHERN
MID-ATLANTIC..*.

SUMMARY OF 200 AM EDT...0600 UTC...INFORMATION
----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...37.3N 75.1W
ABOUT 65 MI...105 KM ENE OF NORFOLK VIRGINIA
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...60 MPH...95 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...NE OR 55 DEGREES AT 25 MPH...41 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...985 MB...29.09 INCHES


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2018 às 09:31)




----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2018 às 09:33)




----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2018 às 10:23)




----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2018 às 10:25)




----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2018 às 11:20)

O ex-Michael parece que não vai andar longe, mas ainda falta algum tempo...


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2018 às 13:14)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2018 às 20:04)




----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2018 às 13:17)




----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2018 às 20:30)




----------



## Aristocrata (17 Out 2018 às 08:26)

Estação amadora em Callway na Florida.
Mas que queda de pressão que se deu. Brutal!
Mais aqui:


----------



## Éire (17 Out 2018 às 11:29)

Aristocrata disse:


> Estação amadora em Callway na Florida.
> Mas que queda de pressão que se deu. Brutal!
> Mais aqui:



Josh é um amador que viaje pelo mundo a caçar furações, tufões, ciclones, etc. É sempre situado no olho com o seu Kestrel e depois excrive relatórios que são considerados mesmo pelo NHC nas suas análises sazonais. Recomendo seguir-o no Facebook (iCyclone).


----------



## The Weatherman (17 Out 2018 às 16:08)




----------



## MSantos (17 Out 2018 às 16:20)

The Weatherman disse:


>



Que rasto de destruição!


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Out 2018 às 18:15)

*Impressionante número de desaparecidos! As autoridades procuram mais de 1100 pessoas desaparecidas! 

... Houston-based CrowdSource Rescue organization were searching for more than 1,135 people in Florida who lost contact with friends and family...

 Florida officials have not given a number for how many people are considered to be missing... *

https://www.cnbc.com/2018/10/17/mor...n-missing-a-week-after-hurricane-michael.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Out 2018 às 22:49)




----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Out 2018 às 14:02)




----------

